# Replacing rear tires with slightly different size, any issues?



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

Greetings,
I need to replace my rear tires, and I am going to replace my OEM 235/40/18 REO40 with 245/40/18 General UHP's. The differences are:

REO40 - Diameter = 25.4", 820 Revs per mile
UPH - Diameter = 25.7", 810 Revs per mile.

Any forseeable issues with this? I.e. traction control, ABS, speedo, etc.

Finally, I seem to have determined from the many posts here that 245/40/18 tires should work on all 4 stock wheels, with no issues on 05-06's, correct?

Regards,

Gary


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It may lower your speedo display to your actual speed, probably no more than 1 or 2 MPH at 60.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

It's such a small difference on the speedometer, you won't have to worry. If I remember correctly last time I checked, I think it was just under 1 mph difference.


----------



## pr05gto (Apr 10, 2007)

You'll be good to go, you'll only need to test your takeoffs and turns to ensure there is no grinding in the back.


----------

